

What Do You think About RPN (Reverse Polish Notation) - german

I really love it.
======
dfranke
Eh. I have a mild preference for RPN calculators over infix ones, just because
it makes it a little easier to keep track of what I'm entering on calculators
whose displays are just one row of seven-segment numerals. On computers or on
nicer calculators I couldn't care less. I'm equally comfortable with prefix,
infix, and postfix and can easily transpose between notations in my head.

------
rwebb
hp 12c w/rpn = best finance calc ever

too bad i only know how to use 1/2 of it's functionality.

